# Les paul DC jr kit in Canada??



## ekim (Apr 18, 2018)

Looking for a les paul jr double cut kit in Canada. I've looked at the precision guitar kits and they seem like a good way to go. I just don't like the fact he's a canadian company that's all in u.s. dollars. I totally understand why he does it tho. Anyone know of another place to get a well made kit???


----------



## Vally (Aug 18, 2016)

ekim said:


> Looking for a les paul jr double cut kit in Canada. I've looked at the precision guitar kits and they seem like a good way to go. I just don't like the fact he's a canadian company that's all in u.s. dollars. I totally understand why he does it tho. Anyone know of another place to get a well made kit???


I just completed a LP DC from PGK and it’s my favourite guitar now. I’ve sold two of my American made guitars since I’ve completed the PGK DC and I’m doing a LP axcess style righ now from PGK.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I have JR DC in Honduran Mahogany from PGK being made as we speak. I've heard nothing but good things about them. I could not find any other Canadian company that made a junior or a double cut junior in a kit.


----------



## Vally (Aug 18, 2016)

knight_yyz said:


> I have JR DC in Honduran Mahogany from PGK being made as we speak. I've heard nothing but good things about them.


I have a brand new never installed JS Moore p90 soap bar if you’re looking for a pickup


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

i have a Lindy Fralin over wound bridge dog ear


----------



## Vally (Aug 18, 2016)

knight_yyz said:


> i have a Lindy Fralin over wound bridge dog ear


Nice


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I hope so. We'll see in a few months. LOL


----------



## Ayr Guitars (Oct 24, 2016)

A lot of guitar related items sourced in Canada are sold in US dollars. It ends up being more consistent for the supplier - and for most of them, the US is their primary market anyway. 

I’ve made a couple DC Jr’s - from scratch though.


----------



## ekim (Apr 18, 2018)

Picked up a double cut junior kit from precision. Went for a custom kit. Thanks for the replies


----------



## Vally (Aug 18, 2016)

ekim said:


> Picked up a double cut junior kit from precision. Went for a custom kit. Thanks for the replies


You won’t regret it


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I went custom as well, just to get the genuine mahogany. I have all the bits and pieces for my build except the kit. Lol


----------



## Ayr Guitars (Oct 24, 2016)

The body of a DC Jr is extremely easy to make. It’s no different than a Tele body really - in fact I’d say it’s quite a bit easier than a Tele because there are no through holes or ferrules on the Jr. 

The neck is quite simple too, as far as set-necks go. Once you figure out how to do an angled headstock (recommend using a scarf joint), along with the angle on the heel there’s really not much to it....


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

No offence, but that's like me saying a CNC machine is a piece of cake to program. There isn;t much to it. All you need to know is all the g codes. 


I'll admit, I'm pretty sure I could make any guitar body shape fairly easy, but routing for pickup, and bridge layout etc, is not an entry level position, and making a neck requires at least a few special tools that the average person does not have in the shop.


----------



## buyusfear (Nov 18, 2009)

Ayr Guitars said:


> The body of a DC Jr is extremely easy to make. It’s no different than a Tele body really - in fact I’d say it’s quite a bit easier than a Tele because there are no through holes or ferrules on the Jr.
> 
> The neck is quite simple too, as far as set-necks go. Once you figure out how to do an angled headstock (recommend using a scarf joint), along with the angle on the heel there’s really not much to it....


My word of caution going this route is setting the wraptail stud anchors location accurately and having the strings line up over the fingerboard and poles properly. I’d argue that this is harder to do Than through holes. 
And, if your doing a DC jr without a wraptail, than I have nothing nice to say.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Ayr Guitars said:


> ... (recommend using a scarf joint)...


Maybe it's just a bad experience I had, but scarf joints can GTFO. I am continually amazed how many custom and boutique guitars use scarf joined headstocks now; that's fine on a $400 guitar, but if I'm paying that much or getting something custom made, I want it done right.


----------



## Ayr Guitars (Oct 24, 2016)

Granny Gremlin said:


> Maybe it's just a bad experience I had, but scarf joints can GTFO. I am continually amazed how many custom and boutique guitars use scarf joined headstocks now; that's fine on a $400 guitar, but if I'm paying that much or getting something custom made, I want it done right.


Not sure what GTFO means - I’m not about to engage in an argument over this, you clearly have your opinion. But a proper scarf joint is far stronger than a cut headstock angle. It’s a simple matter of grain direction. The majority of problems with Gibson headstock breaks would be solved with a scarf joint.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Ayr Guitars said:


> Not sure what GTFO means - I’m not about to engage in an argument over this, you clearly have your opinion. But a proper scarf joint is far stronger than a cut headstock angle. It’s a simple matter of grain direction. The majority of problems with Gibson headstock breaks would be solved with a scarf joint.


Didn't mean to argue or insult, just saying. GTFO means get the f out. Not directed at you so much as cheap scarf joints I've seen.

I think it may also depend on where the join is specifically. I have had to repair a few for friends. These were name brand (mid-level) instruments. Luckily, since they all broke on the join (which I have never ever seen before), it was a nice clean line and easy to glue up. One of them happened when the guitar was at rest on a stand (nothing but string pull, and I suppose, past traumas, but it wasn't banged up or noffin).

I would also wonder if there is any tonal impact, especially if the join is higher up the neck vs lower (dunno that there would be - but nothing resonates in your hand like a 1 pc 60s Gibson neck, but yes, breakage is a risk). I've seen it anywhere from across the E tuners (3x3) to the 5th fret if not higher, which is probably pretty damn strong (vs the other extreme which is not) but I'd worry about tonal tradeoffs.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

PGK changed the neck pocket to make it easier to machine and assemble. The mortise and tenon joint is normally angled in the body, but they put the neck angle in the actual neck at 2.5* and the headstock angle at 11* with no mention of a scarf joint. So if you look at the cavity in the body it is square and parallel to the guitar body. Normally it would be sloped. And from all the videos I have seen the mortise and tenon is an exact fit.
This pic is from one of their LP kits You can see the heel looks a little weird compared to normal.


----------



## Vally (Aug 18, 2016)

knight_yyz said:


> View attachment 224622
> PGK changed the neck pocket to make it easier to machine and assemble. The mortise and tenon joint is normally angled in the body, but they put the neck angle in the actual neck at 2.5* and the headstock angle at 11* with no mention of a scarf joint. So if you look at the cavity in the body it is square and parallel to the guitar body. Normally it would be sloped. And from all the videos I have seen the mortise and tenon is an exact fit.
> This pic is from one of their LP kits You can see the heel looks a little weird compared to normal.


I know when I installed the neck on my DC from Precision it didn’t just fall into place, there is zero play, exact match


----------



## Vally (Aug 18, 2016)




----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Ayr Guitars said:


> Not sure what GTFO means - I’m not about to engage in an argument over this, you clearly have your opinion. But a proper scarf joint is far stronger than a cut headstock angle. It’s a simple matter of grain direction. The majority of problems with Gibson headstock breaks would be solved with a scarf joint.


I'm on team scarf joint as well.


----------



## MarkusV (Sep 24, 2009)

cboutilier said:


> I'm on team scarf joint as well.



Scarf joints are the traditional solution to grain run-out on a neck joint. If you think it's cheap- it's because you don't understand/ appreciate that it's good design . And furthermore-- (I love Gibsons BTW) -- The Gibson neck lends itself to grain run- out, leading to snapped necks (keep in mind these are meant for stage and some jumpin around) leading me to put on the flame suit before I say it's poor design- period.
But I have 2 beers i me so forgive the strident ass-holish tone of my comment


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2018)

Would a finger joint or V cut be stronger?


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

If you look at the 3rd neck in the diagram you can see how short the wood grain is. So it is very possible for the headstock to break where the short grain is as opposed to trying to snap something with a longer grain. If the scarf is done properly it will be the strongest part of the neck


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Are we talking about why volutes on les pauls in the 80's was actually good?


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Budda said:


> Are we talking about why volutes on les pauls in the 80's was actually good?


For sure. I think they are beautiful too


----------



## MarkusV (Sep 24, 2009)

laristotle said:


> Would a finger joint or V cut be stronger?
> 
> View attachment 224712
> 
> ...



V cut is adequate. Finger joint finnicky IMHO


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2018)

MarkusV said:


> *V* cut is adequate.


Judging by your handle, I'm not surprised. lol.


----------



## MarkusV (Sep 24, 2009)

laristotle said:


> Judging by your handle, I'm not surprised. lol.



I like the V


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

knight_yyz said:


> View attachment 224622
> PGK changed the neck pocket to make it easier to machine and assemble. The mortise and tenon joint is normally angled in the body, but they put the neck angle in the actual neck at 2.5* and the headstock angle at 11* with no mention of a scarf joint. So if you look at the cavity in the body it is square and parallel to the guitar body. Normally it would be sloped. And from all the videos I have seen the mortise and tenon is an exact fit.
> This pic is from one of their LP kits You can see the heel looks a little weird compared to normal.


Bringing this back from the dead to possibly see the finished version of it.

I have somehow led myself to believe I need to build one of these kits?


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Q-Grips.com said:


> Do This To Clean Earwax
> Earwax can cause hearing loss and memory loss. Try this simple fix to remove earwax.


Anyone else find these ads planted in discussions to look like posts extremely annoying?


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Sorry. Life happened and it is not finished. Close though. I'm ready to do the nitro but it's too humid


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Well show us where you are at? I would like to see the fit , wiring and finish you have.

I get the life happens thing, apparently herselfs project take precedence over the guitar I have a half put together with all the parts and two Epiphone valve Jrs I want to mod and build combo cabs for. I also have all the parts for that as well!


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Here's one I finished a couple of months ago:


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I'll try to get some shots on the weekend


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Tarbender said:


> Here's one I finished a couple of months ago:
> 
> View attachment 322811
> 
> ...


Which kit is that and what is the pickup?


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

This was the "58 DCJR Custom" with the one piece body option. The pickup is a Lollar P-90 with a raw Nickle cover.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

That is a beautiful instrument, show a vertical shot with headstock in it.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Well crap I'm bringing it back again, I really want to build a single cut LP Jr with a P90.

What bridge and electronics are used?


----------



## 79Deluxe (6 mo ago)

All sounds so very fun


----------

